# core.xxxx Dateien



## HerHde (27. Juli 2010)

Hallo Community,
ich habe ein kleines Problem: Mein Server erstellt ca 100MB große core.xxxx Dateien in einem Unterverzeichnis. Hat jemand ne Ahnung, wodurch die erstellt werden und wie ich das unterbinden kann oder in den TEMP Ordner umleiten kann
Vielen Dank im Voraus!
MfG HerHde


----------



## Sven Mintel (27. Juli 2010)

Moin,

ich schätze mal, das sind Speicherabbilder, welche während eines Serverabsturzes zu Diagnose-Zwecken erstellt wurden.
Wie man das abstellt, kann ich dir nicht sagen, aber wenn du nach *coredump* in Verbindung mit der Bezeichnung des von dir verwendeten Servers googelst, sollte sich etwas Brauchbares finden lassen,


----------



## HerHde (28. Juli 2010)

Ich habe jetzt mal danach gesucht, aber nicht das passende gefunden.
In der core-Datei sind teilweise Zeilen meiner index.php enthalten, also muss es ja der Apache sein. Dann habe ich mal den Errorlog abgeglichen und zu jeder core-Datei anhand der Erstellungszeit einen Logeintrag gefunden, der so aussieht:

```
[Tue Jul 27 14:26:18 2010] [error] [client 66.xxx.xxx.xxx] Premature end of script headers: index.php
```
Dazu erhalte ich nur Suchergebnisse, die was mit CGI zu tun haben, aber ich nutze überhaupt kein CGI. Kann jemand helfen?


----------



## Bratkartoffel (28. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

die core.xxxx Dateien sind wie von Sven schon angesprochen sogenannte Coredumps. Diese werden bei einem kritischen (unerwarteten) Absturz des Servers abgelegt um Schwachstellen und Probleme zu analysieren.
Quelle: Klick

Überprüfe mal deine PHP- und Apache-Version, eventuell bist du da über einen Bug gestolpert. Wenn du die beiden auf die neueste Version aktualisierst, dann könnten die Dumps weg sein.

Zu deiner anderen Frage, "umleiten". Wo willst du die denn hinschieben?

Eventuell könnte dir bei deiner Problematik auch folgende Seite helfen:
(Google nach "apache core dumps directory")
Klick (Google erstes Ergebnis)
Klick (Google drittes Ergebnis)

Gruß
BK


----------



## HerHde (28. Juli 2010)

Erstmal vielen Dank an euch beide,
Die Google-Ergebnisse habe ich schon gefunden, allerdings ist bei mir auf dem Server kein gdb installiert.
Mit umleiten meine ich, diese in ein Tempverzeichnis oder so zu dumpen.
ich habe jetzt mal per Parallels Power Panel unzähliche Updates, uA. auch für den Apache gezogen. Mal gucken, ob es weiterhin Fehler gibt.


----------



## Sven Mintel (28. Juli 2010)

Dieses "Premature end of script headers" kann auch einfach ein Hinweis auf einen Fehler in deiner index.php sein.

Je nach Konfiguration des Apache kann es sein, dass aus Sicherheitsgründen die Fehlerausgabe deaktiviert ist(diese kann ja sensible Daten enthalten), und stattdessen diese Fehlermeldung geloggt wird.

Prüfe also am Besten erstmal deine index.php auf Schwachstellen.


----------

